# SANTIAGO AP #2: Belladonna, Nightshade, and the Sargasso Rose (Pathfinder)



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2013)

Morrus has just uploaded SANTIAGO AP #2: Belladonna, Nightshade, and the Sargasso Rose (Pathfinder) to the downloads area.

Welcome to the second adventure in the SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future adventure path for the Pathfinder RPG! In this adventure, the heroes continue their hunt for the greatest outlaw of them all.

Belladonna, Nightshade and the Sargasso Rose brin


----------

